# Turbo Muffler Delete?



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone found a turbo muffler delete for the 1.4t yet? I've looked on ECS and Urotuning and still nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

jdogg8303 said:


> Has anyone found a turbo muffler delete for the 1.4t yet? I've looked on ECS and Urotuning and still nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this turbo muffler delete you speak of?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

It helps increase acoustics in the engine bay and less restrictions and slightly more power to the turbo. Here is the link for it...
https://www.goapr.com/products/turbo_muffler_delete_ea888_g3_ihi.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been trying to find one for the 1.4t because I'm getting ready to install an intake and want to increase engine noise so when I finally put an exhaust it doesn't sound too.....ricey...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Did anyone found any turbo muffler delete?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

Poetic50 said:


> Did anyone found any turbo muffler delete?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


No, nothing so far, I also wish that someone would release a non restricted discharge pipe as well to maximize the airflow of this little engine too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

They sell some blow off dump valve thing on ebay still i would buy a different DV Because that one prob get stuck

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Also there is this lil mod http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8388041

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

https://ibb.co/ez55Yv

i dont think the 1.4T North america model have a turbo muffler ?

btw what is the real name of this engine ?

single turbo 1.4TSI , CZTA ,EA211 1.4 so confusing ..


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

oasisqc said:


> https://ibb.co/ez55Yv
> 
> i dont think the 1.4T North america model have a turbo muffler ?
> 
> ...


EA211 = engine family
CZTA = engine ID/code
1.4TSI = 1.4 liter turbocharged stratified injection (turbocharging with direct injection)

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

There is no muffler delete for our turbo. Also our vehicle doesn't have a diverter valve. Forge motorsports has an upgraded boost pipe with a blow off valve. It was one of my first purchases.


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

The 1.4 DOES have a recirculation valve, the SSP mentions it. I guess it's ok to have a blow off valve if there's no MAF but this will increase turbo lag between shifts, it's kind of a downgrade, like the cold air intakes sold for this engine...


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Victor Huge said:


> The 1.4 DOES have a recirculation valve, the SSP mentions it. I guess it's ok to have a blow off valve if there's no MAF but this will increase turbo lag between shifts, it's kind of a downgrade, like the cold air intakes sold for this engine...


I have ZERO turbo lag since installing intake and blow off valve. Yes we have a recirculation valve but that's it. Mainly recirculates unused air. Or dump it atmospherically like i did. Does absolutely nothing to performance or turbo. But as far as turbo deletes, our turbo doesn't have one. It's a baby turbo! K04 has it.


----------



## Doing (Sep 6, 2017)

Victor Huge said:


> The 1.4 DOES have a recirculation valve, the SSP mentions it. I guess it's ok to have a blow off valve if there's no MAF but this will increase turbo lag between shifts, it's kind of a downgrade, like the cold air intakes sold for this engine...


What does the cold air intake do negatively?


----------



## Doing (Sep 6, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> There is no muffler delete for our turbo. Also our vehicle doesn't have a diverter valve. Forge motorsports has an upgraded boost pipe with a blow off valve. It was one of my first purchases.


I dont see jetta 1.4 tsi listed, any idea if it fits the jetta?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Doing said:


> I dont see jetta 1.4 tsi listed, any idea if it fits the jetta?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Doing said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see jetta 1.4 tsi listed, any idea if it fits the jetta?
> ...


Thanks poetic, I don't get notifications from this site telling me a response was made lol


----------

